# Survey Part two...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YHLW8P5

Results will be posted in 10 days...
Commentary????may accompany the results....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YHLW8P5
> 
> Results will be posted in 10 days...
> Commentary????may accompany the results....


With the exception of a few leading questions, great survey Aaron!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I got banged that the 1159 members of this site deserve to be first...I posted the three days ago and 27 people so far....
So I pose this question...an anonymous survey to express your views on the industry information can be compiled from those completing the services.
why will no one participate in something that will effect change???
This has to be the strangest industry I have ever worked in...
I do survey's in the glazing industry and I get 5-6 thousand responses in 72 hours...
Trying to get anyone to participate in this industry is like trying to pull teeth with no anesthesia...
It really is sad to see that the majority of the people in the industry would rather complain than try to make change that is long overdue....

Coffee time...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I got banged that the 1159 members of this site deserve to be first...I posted the three days ago and 27 people so far....
> So I pose this question...an anonymous survey to express your views on the industry information can be compiled from those completing the services.
> why will no one participate in something that will effect change???
> This has to be the strangest industry I have ever worked in...
> ...


I think most realize they don't have the money or power to affect the change and that they are changing back into the private sector for more money. This alone will cause the industry to start paying well again. 

Most contractors are sick of the constant circle jerking the nats and regionals are pulling on them. The private sector is pumping up quick. Better paying. Less waiting. No uploading. No E&O required. Hello weekends and 8 hours of sleep. Survey not needed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

So what don't people understand that standing together is the first step.
Placing information in a repository for statistical purposes...
I hear everyone bitch but only about 1% will stand up and be counted....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> So what don't people understand that standing together is the first step.
> Placing information in a repository for statistical purposes...
> I hear everyone bitch but only about 1% will stand up and be counted....


Aaron trying to put out the guilt trip on people only works on employees and weak minded people. You're dealing with business owners. Owners who operate in different ways. We've got some here who think $20 cuts is profitable and they can make it work. Do you think they care about you, me and the rest of the industry? Most people care only about themselves and their vision. Thus the sad state of this "industry". 

I support what you're doing and see many things the same way you do. Lets face it. Not everyone else does. Some people work scared. Some people are wanting to make all that they can until they find something else. They're not focused on the overall good of PPI. 

Like my grandmother told me once, "don't ask God to guide you if you're too lazy to move your feet". 

You need to sell everyone on why you think your way/path is better than theirs. It's hard to see 3 days ahead in this industry with the constant changes that occur daily. Best of luck.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I took both surveys within 24 hours so I feel justified in my 2 cents. I thought the first one was really good. I closed the 2nd one without answering the first time I opened it. I feel like several of your questions were written looking for justification for talking points you had already chosen. On reflection, I did go back. And complete it. 
I respect what you are doing. It seems like you are successful and have a deep background in business and PP. I'm afraid that too many people on this forum are struggling to grow their business and dont have the time or energy left to worry about others. I am one of those people. I have lines I won t cross out of respect for myself and the industry but have no time for organizing. Short sighted it may be, but it is a fact. 
In the meantime, good luck and I will answer all of your surveys.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I took both surveys within 24 hours so I feel justified in my 2 cents. I thought the first one was really good. I closed the 2nd one without answering the first time I opened it. I feel like several of your questions were written looking for justification for talking points you had already chosen. On reflection, I did go back. And complete it.
> I respect what you are doing. It seems like you are successful and have a deep background in business and PP. I'm afraid that too many people on this forum are struggling to grow their business and dont have the time or energy left to worry about others. I am one of those people. I have lines I won t cross out of respect for myself and the industry but have no time for organizing. Short sighted it may be, but it is a fact.
> In the meantime, good luck and I will answer all of your surveys.


Thanks...information is vital when looking to develop policy to affect change anywhere...Most know whom I deal with in providing the information...parties I deal with and do this leg work for happen to be in Washington Dc this week... While I may beat a drum the fact remain that until everyone says stop...and that would be considered "organized" on the level we are dealing with...even if 50% of the industry said stop...
On the flip side the volume issues is about to fall completely in this this industry...so maybe this will all be moot????
In regards to guilt tripping anyone...just stating facts...


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I believe in refusing work at insulting pay levels. I refuse to work for any regional. I am a fully licensed and insured contractor with knowledge and experience. I do believe I got hired directly by the nationals because I am a woman and that helps with their statistics. I also wouldn't join a union because as a professional business owner that is not my place. I am not a sub. I support your work by refusing to compromise my principles for a quick buck. I do my best work every day and expect the same from my employees. And that includes my husband and my son. It hurts me to see the shoddy work others are doing that are allowed to claim the same title as I do that I work endlessly every day to uphold and deserve. I am proud of my business and the work we do. I just wish everyone else was too.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

call me crazy but right now there are absolutely NO numbers for anything in this industry...
while the numbers are not as great as I'd like them to be as far as participation...well I'll also put this another way.I'm doing something that no one else has ever had the gut to do...when I done there will be numbers to plug into a matrix and there will be information to provide to people that can sit at the table and discuss the issues the industry has...
While I do not believe this time next year the people you refer to ,MNanny, will be in the industry...there will still be numbers that will reflect the mindset of the industry...
Just for the record...I have never said a union is the answer, even though many of the more prominent people of the industry believe t is...I still have reservations about a union...I believe people mistake "organize" with "union"... two different animals...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This one is providing some very interesting results....
Will have to formulate a back charge survey based upon the responses.
Wlil run for 5 more days before posting results and commentary


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Results*

FEE STRUCTURES IN THE PPI SURVEY RESULTS;

While I would have like more participation for the PPI community there is enough information to consider the results as a fair sampling of the industry.

In regards to Contractors accepting work subbed to them 51.1% replied no however, there were 60.5% of the participants that stated they have completed services and not been paid by companies with this business model. It would appear that this something that Contractors learn to stay away from as they acquire experience in the industry. 

In addition 53.3% of the participants feel like they are treated like an employee. That definitely tells me a thing or two. It would seem that that vast majority of those vocal individuals that say, If you do like the industry get out…you have a choice…or any of the other cliché statements they wish to make when this subject is broached. Perhaps they have something going on they do not wish to share, as they definitely are not in the majority. 

In regards to the question about having a third party be established for conflict resolution, 65.9% said yes the industry needs a third party with legal standing for conflict resolution. I have to agree, as there seems to be only lip service when it comes to any organization advocating for the contractors.
In regards to the question; Do you feel that all companies “subbing” work should be mandated to carry a surety bond that could be attached in cases of non-payment issues? An overwhelming 88% said yes. 69% yes and 19% without a contract clause for this…but still 88% is huge. Looks like Contractors would like some assurances they will be paid.

Along the same line 67.4% of those asked said that the business model of subbing work need to leave the industry on every level, unless trade specific, as it is an exploitative business model. I think we all know there is no argument from me on this one.

As to the question; Currently many companies deduct and additional type of discount or penalty for a mistake you make or late work. Do you think that should work both ways, for example if you’re sent to a wrong address and have to spend extra time gathering the required information, should you receive an additional 10% on that work order?....68.2 said yes with an additional 25% saying that this should be discussed at contract negotiations…I’m guessing the 6.8% that said no may be subbing and they make a lot of mistakes.

The next question again had overwhelming responses in the affirmative. When asked if a Contractor should be able to charge interest on any payments over 30 days, 90.7% said yes. I’m guessing that there are a lot of folks not on net 30 payment schedules, or if they are they are not being paid as such. This was a two-fold question with the second part being a time limit on back charges, (the subject of my next survey), 62.8% said that 30 days should be the limit.

The final question concerned the Lien Wavier clauses that are in many contracts. 61% said the need to be removed and 61% also said that if not paid in 30 days they should be allowed to lien the property.
I will be posting an article addressing the ROM and OUOM or what I call “subbing” issue that is plaguing the industry. Seems there is yet another one in the Midwest not paying Contractors. You will see a few stories on this subject in the upcoming days…

Thank you to all that participated and I will have the next survey information out soon.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Commentary*

This ended up being 5 pages...this is much easier...
http://aladayllc.com/2013/07/29/ppi-fee-structures-independent-contractor-or-minimum-wage-employee/


----------

